# Sage express help please



## Phil clay (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi guys, im new to the forum..looking forward to browsing and learning from you guys..

Anyway ive just bought a sage express, ive made a few lattes with it so far..but one main issue is my coffee puck( if thats what its called) seems to stick to the water outlet..in otherwords its not in the basket when i take off the portafilte, i am using the razor tool before attaching it..please advise..thank you all in advance..phil


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I used to have a BE before I upgraded to the DB. To be honest I didn't bother with the razor, I just weighed 18.5g of beans and ground them manually (press and hold) until the grinder ran empty. I would stop a couple of times and shake the portafilter to distribute the grinds more evenly before tamping. I did occasionally have the puck stick using this method but not very often. The reason I did this was I found heat transferred to the beans from the thermocoil if I left them in the hopper, making them go stale more quickly. I did check with Sage customer service that I wouldn't invalidate my warranty by running the grinder empty and they said it was OK.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You need scales to weigh a dose

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

if you use the search function there are about 4-5 similar threads on this subject.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43594&p=582654#post582654

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43975&p=589110#post589110

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43969&p=589040#post589040

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43062&p=572604#post572604


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The grinders work very well if beans are weighed in once it has settled. I ran a long series of tests on mine and output was +/- 0.1g of what went in except when the setting was changed. If you were using the single that might be a problem but the double will probably be ok. I used the hopper a lot and didn't find the heat from the thermocoil a problem - there is a heat shield inside actually. On the other hand I didn't fill it and beans were only in it for a couple of days and the machine only switched on when needed 3 or 4 times a day.

Back to your problem. As many people see it the razor tool seem to set the fill height higher than some would state it must be. You probably need to just add 0.2g or so more grinds to stop it sticking. It can be as close as that. Fill height - having tried variations I suspect Sage do know what they are doing in this area but some see it as a sort of overdosing.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Whoops - never on my BE but on the DB I have had a certain rather low fill height cause the puck to stick. The signs were a rather open very fragile puck. It was dry though which is rather unusual. I'd guess it was so open that the 3 way managed to easily get the water out and also suck the puck up.

John

-


----------

